# Trolling motor head reversal



## mbkustom (Mar 26, 2009)

Could anyone tell me or show me pics on how to reverse the head on a transom mount minn kota trolling motor? I have a lack of space on the transom and now I need to do a bow mount. Also anyone know if anyone sells the bow mount kit seperatly?


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 26, 2009)

The last one I did had one screw under the head into the shaft. I took it out, rotated the head around, and reistalled the screw. Not sure if yours is the same.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 26, 2009)

mbkustom said:


> Could anyone tell me or show me pics on how to reverse the head on a transom mount minn kota trolling motor? I have a lack of space on the transom and now I need to do a bow mount. Also anyone know if anyone sells the bow mount kit seperatly?



You can mount a transom mount on the bow.Check out the boat mods section and the electrical section.




Specknreds said:


> The last one I did had one screw under the head into the shaft. I took it out, rotated the head around, and reistalled the screw. Not sure if yours is the same.




Almost all of the Minn Kotas I have delt with are just like that.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 26, 2009)

MinnKotas are very simple. Remove the bolt (make sure the nut doesn't fall off the other side), reverse the head and reinstall the screw.


----------



## mbkustom (Mar 26, 2009)

OK this will sound dumb, but is the head the top control portion or the bottom prop portion?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 26, 2009)

The top where the handle is.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 26, 2009)

When you rotate the head, if it binds up,don't force it.Go the opposite direction.I did that to one of mine and I pulled the wires loose.Had to disassemble to plug wires back in.


----------



## mbkustom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you all,
I knew that this was the site to get the info i needed. Also checked some of the boat mods and found a nice simple bracket design that will most likely work very well for my boat.


----------



## INGrandad (Mar 29, 2009)

> Also checked some of the boat mods and found a nice simple bracket design that will most likely work very well for my boat.



Would you mind throwing up the link to that? I looked a while back and didn't stumble up on anything. Thanks.


----------



## mbkustom (Mar 29, 2009)

INGrandad said:


> > Also checked some of the boat mods and found a nice simple bracket design that will most likely work very well for my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind throwing up the link to that? I looked a while back and didn't stumble up on anything. Thanks.


 here you go. Scroll down to bassnbobs pic. should be the last 2 pics.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5771


----------



## mbkustom (Mar 29, 2009)

Just looked at the pics again and noticed he even set it up with a lock. The guy did a great job. The part i like is its simplicity.


----------



## CowboyHokie (Apr 9, 2009)

Are MotorGuide head reversals as easy as a MinnKota? There is a 44 thrust on Craigslist and I'm seriously considering it...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 9, 2009)

The one that I have is.


----------

